

Dear Apple: Go big with Siri and Nuance in iOS 5 - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/06/04/dear-apple-go-big-with-siri-and-nuance-in-ios-5/

======
r00fus
I had always envisioned it would be easy for Apple, even given current iOS4
voice recognition to play well with apps. An "Open $app, do $command" would be
amazing. The simple "return call" or "redial" phone related functions would
address some of the AT&T frustration I have today.

But going the extra step and doing actual NLP on top of the voice recognition
would be incredible.

~~~
cageface
If it was seamless I agree it would be a big step forward. If it was as flaky
and unreliable as the other voice rec implementations I've tried I'd be
disabling it as fast as possible. Voice recognition is one of those things
that has to be 99% right to be usable at all, IMO.

~~~
r00fus
My experience with the (limited) voice capabilities in iOS3+ were quite
solid... when I was wearing decent headphones or using the built-in. With
bluetooth headphones (which I love) in a strong wind, voice recognition was
impossible.

This is part and parcel of why Apple often eschews the component-based model
(preferring integrated): bad components can make the whole experience
miserable.

------
kylec
It's a bit late to be giving Apple advice on iOS 5, considering it's going to
be announced in 2 days.

------
alexbilbie
I don't want to talk to my phone, if anything I want my phone to talk more to
me

e.g. Text to speech, who's calling me, some notifications

